# windsheild washer pump not working 96 200SX SE



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm about to buy a 96 Nissan 200SX SE from a friend. One of the problems is the windsheild washer pump appears to be not working. He hasn't checked the fuse panel, and personally, I don't know where the fuse panel is on the car.

Anything else I should check? Is this a common problem with the 200SX or Sentra?

Also, I couldn't really hear a motor when I pulled on the lever, so I think its either a fuse, or the whole pump.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

the fuse is under the dash on the driver side... the pump is over by the pasngr hood hinge..... easy to fix!


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

also, check the lines coming from the washer canister to the sprayers.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> *also, check the lines coming from the washer canister to the sprayers. *


My lines were clogged to heck and back. I got some off a car at a junk yard that were clean. Then right after that my pump went out. They're all easy to replace. I was BSing around and it took me an hour to replace the pump. They're cheap so if you need to replace them it shouldn't be too big of a deal.


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

I purchased the 200SX last night 

I also checked the fuse panel diagram under the dash, but could not find anything specifically pointing to the washer pump. I'm guessing the fuse could be related to other things as well.

Is the pump the black thing that almost looks like a small starter attached to the firewall on the passenger side? It also seemed to have some plastic or rubber bag like thingy attached.

As far as the hoses, I imagine you can easily unhook them, blow them out, and hook them back up?

Still I guess I'd hear a motor sound if the motor was working which I did not hear.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

remove the pump, and bottle!!!! you don't need it and it gets in the way of the intercooler piping!!!


----------

